
Tesla’s ver. 9 software update is coming in August ‘full self-driving features' - Zhenya
https://electrek.co/2018/06/10/tesla-version-9-software-update-fully-self-driving-features-elon-musk/amp/
======
lozenge
"Begin to enable full self-driving features"? This means nothing. After all,
it is the company who calls something that doesn't stop for stationary objects
"autopilot".

------
nopriorarrests
frankly speaking, I'am amazed that 'full self-driving features' could de
delivered to 1000's of cars via OTA update without any oversight from
authorities.

Zuck is being grilled by Congress for sharing some likes, but tinkering with
real cars on real roads is OK for some reason.

It just does not compute.

